# Fliege ständig aus dem Internet und online spielen (Router:D-Link)



## Rilcom (14. Februar 2010)

*Fliege ständig aus dem Internet und online spielen (Router-Link)*

Hi ich habe das Problem, dass ich häufig aus dem Internet, aber besonders aus Online Spielen fliege.

Meißtens ist es so, dass ich nach 10-20 Minuten rausfliege, ist selten, dass ich mal länger als eine Stunde spielen kann.

Ich habe schon alle Treiber Manuell aktualisiert und auch die aktuelle FirmeWare für den Router: D-Link 604 D1 installiert.

Weiß nicht mehr weiter, wäre super wenn ihr Tipps oder besser noch Lösungen wüsstet.

Achso Internetverbindnung ist DSL Fun 16000


----------



## K3n$! (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fliege ständig aus dem Internet und online spielen (Router-Link)*

Wie meinst du das mit rausfliegen ?

Router Neustart ?

Verbindungsabbruch ?

Per Kabel oder WLan ?

Dann poste hier am besten mal die Systemmeldungen von deinem Router.


----------



## Rilcom (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fliege ständig aus dem Internet und online spielen (Router-Link)*

Gehe über Kabel ins Netzt also kein WLAN.

Systemfehler vom Router kommt nicht. Im Internet macht sich das dadurch bemerkbar, dass ich die Meldung bekomme "Verbindung konnte nicht hergestellt werden" und erst wenn ich die Seite aktualisiere, läd er sie.

Bei spielen, ist die Meldung von Spiel zu Spiel unterschiedlich, aber eigentlich sagen sie alle das gleiche "Verbindung wurde untebrochen".

Ein Reset des Routers habe ich übrigens auch schon gemacht.


----------



## K3n$! (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fliege ständig aus dem Internet und online spielen (Router-Link)*

Wie kein Systemfehler ? 

Er muss dir ja sagen, ob er die Verbindung abbricht oder ob sie die ganze Zeit beseht, denn dann liegt das Problem bei dir.

Einfach mal ein Auszug von einem Tag, an dem das passiert, hier posten.


----------



## Rilcom (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fliege ständig aus dem Internet und online spielen (Router-Link)*

Oder wie meinst du das mit Systemfehler vom Router 

Bekomme die Fehlermeldungen das die Verbindung weg ist, vom Spiel oder halt com Internet Explorer.

EDIT: Vielleicht hilft das, habe mal im Log des Routers geschaut. 



> [SIZE=-1]Sunday February 14, 2010 14:59:09 Unrecognized attempt  blocked from [/SIZE]



Und das steht dort alle paar sec.


----------



## Halo34 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fliege ständig aus dem Internet und online spielen (Router-Link)*

Hast du ein neues Internet (schnelleres?), hatte auch son problem und bei unserem alten haus hatten die elektriker beim umbau gefuscht und zu kleine verbindungsstellen eingebaut, solltest dem vileicht mal nachgehen.


----------



## Rilcom (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fliege ständig aus dem Internet und online spielen (Router-Link)*

Alles selbst vom Onkel (Elektriker) verbauen lassen, Netzsteckdose ect.

Problem ist aber auch nicht von Anfang an sondern, mh denke so knapp 3/4 Jahr und ich habe nichts verändert. Sprich keine neuen Kabel verlegt anderen Router, Anbieter etc.

Frage noch mal hintendran. Habe als ich DSL gekauft habe bei War Craft 3 einen Port beim Router freischalten müssen, damit ich Spiele einleiten kann. Hat das was damit zu tun, sprich das man für alles einen Port freischalten muss ? Doer haben die Ports damit gar nichts zu tun ?


----------



## K3n$! (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fliege ständig aus dem Internet und online spielen (Router-Link)*

Nein, die haben damit nichts zu tun.

Ich meinte die Systemmeldungen, sowas wie: 
14:15 Verbindung wird unterbrochen
14:16 Verbindungsaufbau
14:16 Verbindung erfolgreich hergestellt
etc.

Also Log von den Verbindungen.


----------



## Rilcom (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fliege ständig aus dem Internet und online spielen (Router-Link)*



> 14:15 Verbindung wird unterbrochen
> 14:16 Verbindungsaufbau
> 14:16 Verbindung erfolgreich hergestellt
> etc.



Kann ich nicht finden, habe nur 30 Seiten voll mit der blocked Meldung. Weiß ja nicht wie viele Seiten der Router max. anzeigen kann. Vielleicht hat er die Log Meldungen ja gelöscht.

PS.: Bin nach 5 min wieder aus einem Spiel rausgeflogen, sprich Verbindung wurde getrennt (Meldung vom Spiel) Und im log steht wieder nur die blockes Meldung


----------



## fL!nT (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fliege ständig aus dem Internet und online spielen (Router-Link)*

Hi! Schau mal bitte in Deinem Router Menü,ob es da soetwas wie ( Ich habe ein Netgear Router :-Zeitlimit im Leerlauf gibt-). Dort müsste bei Dir ,wenns denn daran liegt eine Zahl z.b. 10 ,15 (steht für Minuten) stehen. Setzt die einfach auf 0.Ich hatte das selbe Problem.Wenn keine I-Net aktivität vorlag -Ich am spielen war- hats mich auch immer rausgehauen.Wenn nicht kanns auch am I-Net Anbieter liegen.Ruf dann dort mal an und lass Deine Leitung Prüfen ggf. Reseten (hat ich auch schon mal).


----------



## Rilcom (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fliege ständig aus dem Internet und online spielen (Router-Link)*

Danke fL!nT 

Super Tipp könnte tatsächlich daran liegen.

Habe "Maximum Idle Tim" = "Maximale Bereitschaftszeit" im Router gefunden, war aud 10 Minuten habe jetzt mal auf 0 gestellt. Werde mich morgen mal nochmal melden ob es funktioniert hat.


----------



## rabit (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fliege ständig aus dem Internet und online spielen (Router-Link)*

Denke es wird daran gelegen haben!


----------



## Rilcom (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fliege ständig aus dem Internet und online spielen (Router-Link)*

Danke euch allen Thema kann geschlossen werden.

Konnte heute 1 1/2 Stunden spielen ohne das ich geflogen bin (habe mich ausgeloggt nach1 1/2 Stunden)


----------

